# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Flashforge Invetor II failure

## kkinney

I've been asked to look at a Flashforge Inventor ii.  I has zero files on internal storage and displays zero available. I did the factory reset and there was no change. The internal storage is still full.  
Aside from that, there are a couple more repeatable failure modes. 
1. Firmware updates via PC software, USB and Wifi all fail with 'network/file failure'. 
2. Sending files to the printer still fails with 'network/file failure.; 
3. Preheat the extruder hits 220C and stops there.  
I've reseated all the connectors on the main board.  Is there a secret diagnostic boot sequence?  Is there a way to get more information from the printer?   
Thank you.

----------

